# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Vehicle security while in the bush.

## kukuwai

Well I see that Hilux's are right up the top of the list for stolen vehicle's in NZ....

I have one, so that got me thinking about added security...especially when parked at track heads/roadside while hunting.

What are people using? Steering wheel lock?

Any advice or recommendations would be appreciated.

Cheers  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

Insurance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> Well I see that Hilux's are right up the top of the list for stolen vehicle's in NZ....What are people using? Steering wheel lock?


 Either ....steering wheel removal. ?

----------


## kukuwai

> Insurance


Pretty sure having insurance doesn't make your vehicle any less likely to be stolen and I happen to quite like my truck.





> steering wheel removal. ?


Now that's a unique idea 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

Came out from a hunt in the Ahimanawas one weekend and found a guy sitting on the tail gate of his Hilux....which was sitting on the ground with no wheels :XD:

----------


## kukuwai

> Came out from a hunt in the Ahimanawas one weekend and found a guy sitting on the tail gate of his Hilux....which was sitting on the ground with no wheels


I have passed a couple of cars exactly like that just recently. Both parked on the roadside. Some people know no limits, pricks !!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe_90

> If someone wants it bad enough they'll take it. The only answer for that is sniper overwatch, flamethrowers, or if you're boring...theft insurance.
> 
> Most petty crimes are opportunistic. Maybe it was here? but there was an article saying to leave glovebox, console etc open and devoid of valuables. Leaving the keys tucked in the bumper is about as safe as the "key hider rocks" beside the front door.
> 
> Security=time. There is no system that can't be broken. Good security only increases the difficulty for the shitheels, in the hopes they'll move to easier targets.
> In populated areas noise (alarms) and dogs are a good deterrent. In the bush that means you probably lose your dog as well. 
> 
> If you were particularly concerned you could take a wheel off and 4 nuts off every other wheel, disable the fuel system...
> Otherwise have a sneaky switch on the ignition circuit, GPS tracker (seperate from main battery supply) *and an ostritch in the back seat*. Ocelots on standby.


A bird with long legs is a theft deterrent now?

----------


## faregame

thats just a big KFC bird

----------


## MSL

> Pretty sure having insurance doesn't make your vehicle any less likely to be stolen and I happen to quite like my truck.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's a unique idea 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I also like my vehicle, but I am realistic.  There is nothing that will stop a determined scumbag from stealing or vandalising an unoccupied vehicle in an isolated area.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Allizdog

Being dropped off and picked up is the only real fail safe solution if possible.

----------


## longrange308

GPS, then go cut some fingers off

----------


## 308

Kill switch for a start

Locking mag nuts, insurance, taking a cheap old dunger in instead

----------


## bigbear

There is nothing worse then going for a hunt trying to enjoy yourself and the whole time you are thinking are i going to have tyres on my truck when i get back, or is it going to be burnt out.
There a places i don't hunt know not worth it,  But you hope insurance will cover stuff like this

----------


## 40mm

> Either ....steering wheel removal. ?


just a hacksaw cut through the soft steering wheel and the lock is out the window.

Those things are only good for killing possumes.

----------


## Micky Duck

I park on a shit of an angle so anyone trying to jack it up is likely to end up squashed under it....if they actually manage to get jack to lift before it crabs sideways... and it was me that said open glovebox and centre console so scumbags can see nothing of value to pinch...

----------


## res

> I park on a shit of an angle so anyone trying to jack it up is likely to end up squashed under it....if they actually manage to get jack to lift before it crabs sideways


Thanks for this tip, Ill be adding it to my bag of tricks

----------


## scotty

as an aside from the thread but related ....... a few years back mate and my self went for a hunt in the piropiro flats area , parked the hilux up at the start of a track at daybreak and were gone for well almost dark........ arrive back at vehicle mate checks his pockets , no keys......... starts emptying out his pack starting to panic gear everywhere no keys.........hello whats this hanging out the drivers door lock barrel.....yup thats where he left them.

and he should have known better ,  he was brought up in tokoroa living in sth auckland at the time and a large amount of our income was derived from repairing stolen and recovered vehicles.

----------


## kukuwai

> Kill switch for a start
> 
> Locking mag nuts, insurance, taking a cheap old dunger in instead


I wasn't familiar with the kill switch, just looked them up. Seems like a good idea. Cheers 
 @Micky Duck Some good tips above too mate. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## 2post

An old man that was friends with my dad had a tap on the fuel line, he just reached under the side of the car to open and shut it, The car would start but only go 100m which puts them more in the public eye and more suspicious. He did have it stolen one and recovered it but mostly he forgot to open it himself.

----------


## DavidGunn

A really nice bright red ute parked outside my gate last week while the owner went bush for at least 4 nights, hopefully it was the owner who eventually drove it away...I always tell people to fold gun bags in half, saves window being broken to check.

----------


## DavidGunn

There was a car parked way too close to the track that was alarmed, every vehicle that passed by it activated the alarm, the first few times it was funny but after 5 days it was a pain in the arse.

----------


## scottrods

(a) take a mates vehicle
(b) drive a shitty car no one wants to steal

I prefer (a) or to put up a game camera watching the vehicle.

----------


## DavidGunn

> (a) take a mates vehicle
> (b) drive a shitty car no one wants to steal
> 
> I prefer (a) or to put up a game camera watching the vehicle.


The piss off with (b) is it may never get to your destination or home afterwards

----------


## Finnwolf

> I wasn't familiar with the kill switch, just looked them up. Seems like a good idea. Cheers 
>  @Micky Duck Some good tips above too mate. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



A kill switch saved Mrs Finnwolfs car from being stolen from our driveway, the sound of the starter winding the motor over woke us up.

No harm was made to the wannabe thief - he was lucky, he only went to jail.

----------


## Pengy

Big bold note saying car is on camera will make most scumbags think twice.

----------


## 199p

Work truck

----------


## Echo

A mongrel mob patch jacket left on the front seat ?

----------


## DavidGunn

> Big bold note saying car is on camera will make most scumbags think twice.


Then the hunt is on for the camera, wont be anymore than about 2 metres off the ground...I seen a note a while back "Just gone to find a toilet, back soon"...4 days later.
An old van last week had "No cash or drugs in van".

----------


## bigbear

> Big bold note saying car is on camera will make most scumbags think twice.


Yep they are scumbags couldn't agree more but some are hunters the same ones that trash huts, shoot signs.

----------


## Gerardo

Get a business card from your local copper, and put it on the dashboard.

----------


## kukuwai

Thanks for all the input fellas.

Dropped into the auto electrician on the way home....Trucks getting a kill switch on friday.

He reckons about an hour to do it so not a great expense, definitely cheaper than my insurance excess.
 @mimms2 I read them out your suggestion about the button magnet above. They loved it 

Cheers 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## 40mm

> I park on a shit of an angle so anyone trying to jack it up is likely to end up squashed under it....if they actually manage to get jack to lift before it crabs sideways... and it was me that said open glovebox and centre console so scumbags can see nothing of value to pinch...


Haha, I bet if someone gets squished under your car while trying to steal your wheels, because you parked on a slope. You will get done for assault.
And the VC guy you parked on will be pretty pissed off too. 
Shit, did I just say that? Well I think it was funny so it must be ok.

----------


## 40mm

> Get a business card from your local copper, and put it on the dashboard.


Fuck, thats a sure way to get your car vandalised.

----------


## 40mm

Pretty ken to see an OIC that legalises 'bait cars' and public beatings of caught scumbags.

----------


## scotty

> Get a business card from your local copper, and put it on the dashboard.


then they will think your a poacher

----------


## Moa Hunter

This could be fun https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nRqbQr7VGk

----------


## Cordite

Some years ago up in Northland a friend of mine came out of the bush and found someone had disappeared his distributor rotor.

----------


## Gapped axe

Theres a combination type key lock box that goes thru the safety chain hole in your to war. You just put your keys in knowing they are secured, especially for insurance purpose. Did this at Newdicks beach and whilst surfing I could see a couple of the local ferals snopping around the vehicles. Cost around $40.00 so very cheap indeed.

----------


## canross

I've been debating this:
https://www.marine-deals.co.nz/orchi...racking-device
Has an onboard battery so if battery gets unplugged it can still transmit. Anyone tried it? Seems like it's NZ designed. 

40mm beat me to it: Steering wheel locks don't work if the thief knows to cut through the steering wheel - you can cut through a lot of them them in seconds.

----------


## Cigar

If I was a scumbag, I think I would leave hunters vehicles alone, based on the thought that at some unknown time (maybe right now!) the owner was going to turn up and they would be armed.

----------


## stevodog

Most true scumbags understand that hunters are invested in keeping their firearms licences and as such are unlikely to shoot them

----------


## DavidGunn

I seen on Facebook that someone stole a tandem trailer (Gibbons one I think) from parked on Thompson's Track over the weekend just gone, this happens now and then. There is a camera that records the comings and goings but how available this information is to others I am not too sure of, I believe it is not one of those that can identify number plates. People really do need to make it bloody difficult to get at their trailers.

----------


## johnd

Mate used to leave a coffee cup on the back spare wheel on his Terano, and prop the wheel holder open with an old chair, looks like you have just gone for a walk and could be back soon.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Most true scumbags understand that hunters are invested in keeping their firearms licences and as such are unlikely to shoot them


Do you honestly think those type of peoples level of thinking is that advanced?

----------


## Cordite

> Do you honestly think those type of peoples level of thinking is that advanced?


Average criminals have a 30-minute horizon, so maybe, maybe not, probably not, who knows.  Then again the average criminal knows a lot of people go hunting without a firearms license cos their mates do it (what do we expect, they can't get a FAL and hunting food is a natural right), so they don't know who's about to return from the bush.

I like the idea of the vehicle tracker independent of the vehicle battery, also love the setup where fuel is shut off and you can start it but only get a few hundred metres.  I can see someone getting reeeally peeved with yours truly on a regular basis with that one though ... and she's not me.

----------


## Allizdog

> Most true scumbags understand that hunters are invested in keeping their firearms licences and as such are unlikely to shoot them


They wouldn't shoot them because its F@#KING MURDER! Not because of the fear of losing their license. Losing their licience is proberly the last thing on their mind if they did such a deed.  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## 308

I know a guy who got a cheap Galaxy S1 and loaded a tracking programme onto it

He put it up in the roof lining of his Surf and had the charger powering it running off the ceiling light - taped it down and kept the ceiling light running ok so no reason to suspect

The tracking programme tells his other phone where his Surf is at all times

Cheap version of Lojack
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LoJack

----------


## davetapson

> I know a guy who got a cheap Galaxy S1 and loaded a tracking programme onto it
> 
> He put it up in the roof lining of his Surf and had the charger powering it running off the ceiling light - taped it down and kept the ceiling light running ok so no reason to suspect
> 
> The tracking programme tells his other phone where his Surf is at all times
> 
> Cheap version of Lojack
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LoJack


Insurance requirement for insurance on Hiluxes (and a bunch of others) in Sarf Africa was to have a 'tracker' fitted.

So then they would strip your car as they drove it to try and find the location of the device.  Happened to a buddy, was retrieved with interior completely stripped out.  Insurance elected to put it back together but he said it never stopped leaking/giving hassles - next time he notices it stolen, he says he's going to find a coffee shop and have a few cups of coffee before he reports it's stolen to make sure the damage is sufficient to get it written off.

----------


## Sarvo

Insurance as said above 
Also a Trail Cam hidden good is a good insurance to find culprits

----------

